
Calm down Dell is not throwing Ubuntu Linux out - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/115316/calm-down-dell-not-throwing-ubuntu-linux-out
======
mooism2
When I was looking for a laptop to buy recently, it never occurred to me that
Dell might offer an Ubuntu system over the phone without also offering it on
their (UK) website.

------
jacquesm
There is _no_ B3 bomber.

